# chemo induced neuropathy



## Kmatney (Jul 18, 2008)

I was looking at 357.3 for chemotherapy induced neuropathy, but I believe the neuropathy is being caused from the chemotherapy, not the malignancy. Is anyone aware of a better code for this diagnosis?
Thanks.


----------



## ellenrcpc (Jul 18, 2008)

How about 357.6 with the E code-E93? for whichever drug that has caused it?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 18, 2008)

If the physician states that the patient has "chemo induced neuropathy" I think the  357.6 with the additional E code would be more appropriate.  The 357.3 code doesn't mention the fact that it's "chemo(drug) incuded neuropathy", just neuropathy in a malignant disease.


----------

